# A couple trips to IRL Ft. Pierce week of July 4th



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Topwaters, big super spooks at daybreak and stick shads and mirrodines when the topwater turns off.  Oh yeah find the mullet schools and stay close.  6 trout over 25" last tuesday and Sunday.  the ones in the pics 29+" and 7lbs,  the other pic 27+ a little over 5lbs.  Yes both girls were revived and released to spawn and be caught again another day.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Yes sir, those are some fine trout! Nice work.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Excellent big ol' trout! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Showoff [smiley=headshake.gif]









;D


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Geezo peetso you know how to find the big trout! Maybe you can show me one day? ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I like it on top !!

Top Water Plugs that is....


----------

